# Windows 10 Store Tile Not working



## stevecampoli (Nov 16, 2006)

Since the Creators update the only tile not working is the Store.

Ive tried everything
1-changed timezones
2-wsreset.exe
3-dism

turn live title off and on
NOTHING!

please help! Thank you


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Regretfully I cannot really help you
I do not think anyone else will be able to either
A known problem which is awaiting resolution by Microsoft
https://betanews.com/2017/10/23/windows-10-fall-creators-update-missing-apps/


----------



## stevecampoli (Nov 16, 2006)

The store works just fine, its just the Tile in the start menu that doesnt work. and all other apps work fine and live tiles work.
but thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry did not appreciate that the Store was Ok and it was only the tile
https://www.tenforums.com/software-apps/96177-how-make-store-tile-live-again-start-menu.html

A puzzle as when I have encountered it before what you have done has normally fixed it
Are you using a third party AV

and does the tile work in another user account if you have one


----------



## stevecampoli (Nov 16, 2006)

stevecampoli said:


> The store works just fine, its just the Tile in the start menu that doesnt work. and all other apps work fine and live tiles work.
> but thanks.


i am using windows Defender and No it doesnt work with another user account and thanks for the reply


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes I realise now the Store works Ok, as I said



> Sorry did not appreciate that the Store was Ok and it was only the tile


so that I was why I sent the link for the live tile


----------



## stevecampoli (Nov 16, 2006)

Macboatmaster said:


> Yes I realise now the Store works Ok, as I said
> 
> so that I was why I sent the link for the live tile


Ive tried all that but still a no go.. thanks again


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers hope someone else can find a solution for you
Other than going back to before the Creators update I cannot


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I would give the following utility a try. It has fixed a lot of issues for me and others

Windows All in One Repair Tool
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/windows-repair-all-in-one/
1. Download either the portable or install program from the above link
2. Start computer in Safe Mode. For help Click Here
3. Disable any Anti-Virus programs
4. Start the program
5. When program first starts it will run quick file check
6. Click on the X button after the scan shows Done!
7. Click on Settings tab and Select Check for Updates
8. Click on Pre-Repair Steps Tab and Run All 4 Steps
9. Select both Registry Backup and Create System Restore
10. Click Presets: All Repairs
11. Click Start Repairs

For Best Results Run the Repairs option Twice!
Click more Tips Here

You can also give classic shell a try to replace your start menu.

http://www.classicshell.net


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is an excellent program - windows repair all in one
I have used it on computers of friends and colleagues and recommended it on here.
I do NOT think it will fix the tile not working.
If the Store could not be accessed then as a last measure before a windows 10 repair from within windows 10 I would recommend it
HOWEVER it is certainly worth a try and I may be wrong

A registry backup catered for in the tool is vital and I recommend a complete image of the system as now BEFORE you run the tool


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I am not sure either but like you said it is worth a try. It has fixed a lot of issues that I didn't think it would in the past. Good advice on the image backup and should be completed before any major repair utilities.


----------



## stevecampoli (Nov 16, 2006)

hey guys thanks again....i made an image of my laptop and ran the application but it did not fix the one tile lol, the store....weird.....
thanks for all the feedback.....


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, well it was worth a try. Maybe the next update will fix it


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The reported problems with the update are the Store and other apps calendar, weather etc not working
Microsoft have acknowledged that and are working on a solution - update (fix)
In the meantime they have published a possible solution but there are as far as I know, no reported problems of just the Tile

So - I do not think a fix is coming for it but who knows?
You can either wait and see
Go back and see if the tile works then
repair install in house from within windows
NOT the refresh from advanced options.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I had another possible idea. Have you tried creating a new user and see if it will work correctly? If so, then you could copy user account to the new user.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Post 4


> and does the tile work in another user account if you have one


Reply post 5


> No it doesnt work with another user account and thanks for the reply


However I cannot it say it was created rather then already existing


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, I see you asked now.


----------



## stevecampoli (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey..yes i did and same thing happens lol


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sounds like your next best option is to Reset or perform a clean install


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I would not recommend that I would recommend as mentioned an in Windows repair install


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I am just curious why the Windows repair install vs Reset or even better the clean install since he has an image backup?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I did not think the image could be restored - other than as the image and seeing as the image was made I think on my recommendation for your windows repair all in one, will the image not be the same windows as he has now, so that if the problem is within windows, when the image is restored - we will be back where we are now - I thought.

The reset will be one of these
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/12415/windows-10-recovery-options

and if we use the keep everything, as against the clean install I thought we may be better using the in windows repair install which as the advantages of keeping everything except windows updates subsequent to the repair install which will be the latest windows 10 available
Custom fonts and customized system icons.

Where as alternatives from the refresh will reinstall windows , but lose much more.

That all said of course the choice is Steve`s and I just suspect he may await and see what happens, as it is ONLY the tile, rather than the app


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, thanks. I understand what you are saying about the image. I was just thinking he might only need his Data since any of restore options is going to remove all third party programs, etc. I am not really sure what all the differences are between the reset and re-install. Personally I almost always perform a clean install to fix major issues.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
a repair install is done from within Windows
you mount the ISO and click setup
You cannot do a repair install by booting from the media
and the repair install, if the media is older than the current version will revert and if it is newer it will upgrade


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, thanks for the additional information


----------

